# sea minerals?



## farmboy6320 (Jun 24, 2010)

a friend gave me a broucure on some seaminerals, it says its good for fertilizer and a free chioce mineral for animals. i was wondering if anybody has used this before? the website to the place is Sea Minerals From Arkansas - Home


----------



## 4Gen (May 1, 2011)

Looking at the content of sea minerals, it looks like salt water. Considering I don't know of any seas in AK, it looks like salt water from oil wells. Small enough dosage might not hurt a field and supply some micronutrients cheaply.... But too much and you wont even be able to grow weeds in the fields for years. In my humble opinion, I wouldn't let them get close to your fields with it.


----------



## darwood (Jun 7, 2010)

It is a complete waste of time and money. If you want data, let me know.


----------



## farmboy6320 (Jun 24, 2010)

i figured i would give it a try, maybe on some pasture. its a whole lot cheaper then chicken litter and commercial fertilizer


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Why is it that when fertilizer prices rise, illicit plant nutrient source providers crawl out of the woodwork and try to make money selling cheaper products that essentially have no value for promoting plant growth, and we as unsuspecting producers fall for it. Those pushing this product as a fertilizer apparently work under the old saying that "A fool and his money will soon be parted" and they are wanting to fleece unsuspecting producers as rapidly as they can convince them to try this as a fertilizer. If they would give this product to you to try as a fertilizer and it is the only ???nutrient source??? that you apply, you will lose money from the cost of your time and expense of applying it and from loss of production. This sea mineral product is as close to applying absolute 0 - 0 - 0 in nutrient value as one can get, unless you spray water on your grass. The year that you use this your forage will have to subsist on your soil's residual nutrient supply.

The N content is 0.0016%. Applied at the rate of 4 lb per acre applies 0.029 grams/acre or 0.001 ounce.
The P content is 0.000009%. Applied at the rate of 4 lb/acre applies 0.000041 g/acre or 0.0000014 oz
The K content is 0.0392 %. Applied at the rate of 4 lb/acre applies 0.71 grams/acre or 0.025 oz.

Other than carbon, hydrogen, and oxygen that plants readily obtain from carbon dioxide and water, the highest concentrated plant nutrients in this material are 1.94% chlorine and 0.1290% magnesium, and applied at 4 lb/acre, this material applies 35.2 grams of chlorine (1.24 oz) and only 2.34 g magnesium/ac, or 0.083 oz.

Hybrid bermudagrasses remove about 50 lb of N, 12 lb of P2O5, and 50 lb of K2O per ton of dry matter produced.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Foo Foo Juice,Snake Oil,Scam,Rip Off.

Buy a case of beer and go pee on it you will get more nutrients out of that.

vhaby broke it down to what you are actualy getting.Very Little.Near ZERO.


----------

